# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  На iOS появился первый по-настоящему опасный вирус WireLurker

## CyberWriter

Исследователи компании Palo Alto Networks обнаружили новую вредоносную программу WireLurker. На сегодняшний день с её помощью заразили сотни тысяч iOS-устройств в Китае. На данный момент это один из самых серьезных и опасных вирусов для iPhone и iPad. Угроза распространяется через инфицированные компьютеры Mac OS X.
Злоумышленники заражают приложения для Mac OS X. WireLurker собирает данные о контактах телефонной книги и другую важную информацию на мобильных устройствах Apple. Выяснилось, что 467 приложений для Mac OS X в китайском магазине Maiyadi инфицированы WireLurker, включая «International Snooker 2012», «Pro Evolution Soccer 2014» и «The Sims 3». За последние полгода данные программы скачали более 356 тыс. раз и могли навредить сотням тысяч китайских пользователей.
Palo Alto Networks проанализировала три версии WireLurker, каждая из которых оказалась совершеннее предыдущей. Похоже, что пока вредоносный софт занимается исключительно сбором информации с мобильных устройств. Если кто-то скачает программу для Mac OS X с Maiyadi, то получит WireLurker в качестве «дополнения». Вначале софт заражает компьютер, а затем перебирается на iOS-устройство, когда оно подключается через USB.
Второй вариант WireLurker проверяет, взломан ли гаджет через Jailbreak. Затем, софт ищет на устройстве такие программы, как Taobao, Alipay или Meitu. Если такие установлены, они копируются на Mac, заражаются WireLurker и вновь переносятся на смартфон или планшет. Третья версия вредоносного софта заражает устройства без Jailbreak. В этом случае WireLurker использует цифровой сертификат. Apple выдает его разработчикам для запуска софта, который не появляется в App Store.
Использование цифрового сертификата означает, что iOS позволит установку программ со сторонних источников. При этом, по словам сотрудника Palo Alto Network Райана Олсона (Ryan Olson), пользователей предупреждают об этом. Если владелец смартфона согласится на установку, WireLurker может инсталлироваться вместе с программой.
По словам Олсона, Palo Alto Networks поддерживает связь с Apple и корпорация уже знает о новом вредоносном софте. Компания не может остановить его своими силами, но хочет знать о существовании данного вредоносного софта.
Корпорация Apple советует пользователям скачивать программы в App Store, который она тщательно проверяет, и оставаться подальше от неофициальных магазинов. Олсон считает, что многие пользуются ресурсом Maiyadi, потому что он предлагает бесплатные приложения.

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Okamura

Адвари для Mac вообще уже не считаютcя, наводнилось тьма - http://macsecurity.net/view/70/
Хоть и хорошая система безопасности, но Apple постепенно сьзжает. А потому что популярнее становится. Доп секурити вводить же меньше доходов будет, а деньги любят. Стива нет, теперь только о доходе думают.

----------

